
The complete list of alternatives to all Google products - walterbell
https://www.techspot.com/news/80729-complete-list-alternatives-all-google-products.html
======
beatgammit
I'm surprised this didn't mention Collabora/LibreOffice Online, but only the
offline version. I've been watching both OnlyOffice and Collabora for a while
while deciding what to build into my personal cloud.

That being said, this list looks pretty complete, but there are plenty of
others as well with essentially the same content. My preferred source (which
seems to stay updated) is privacytools.io, which also has a community around
it. I guess I'm not sure why we need yet another "complete" list that still
misses some options.

~~~
pergadad
What I'm missing is help to take a decision.

Here are ten search engines. Here are ten email providers. Here are ten photo
storage options. Here are ...

Great! But the question is really: Which one should I use?

Of course it's best to give all those a shot, compare what best fits your
values and gives the right results, etc. But I'm not a tech expert and can't
do that for every tool I use in my life, and for the majority of people this
will be too effortful.

The only way to move numbers of people away from Google is to offer a simple
set of options, something that can easily be a new default and be as
convenient as Google is right now.

So I like to see that there's a new list with new options I didn't know - but
the number of choices is becoming more and more overwhelming.

------
pkaye
> Washington Post asserted that “Google’s web browser has become spy
> software,” with 11,000 tracker cookies observed in a single week.

I wonder how many of those come from the Washington Post.

------
zamadatix
The first alternative to Android is LineageOS, the Android distribution?

JMP seems interesting, anybody have experiences with that or know of a better
alternative?

------
RenRav
There is no good Google alternative, but DuckDuckGo I've resorted to using
when Google censors a search result.

~~~
hedora
I’ve been using ddg for years, and now I can’t stand the visual clutter of
Google’s result page.

Every result page is like a pre-animated gif / blink tag 90’s web portal,
except dumbed down and even more spammy.

To each their own, I guess.

